# light therapy



## Moon (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello, I was just wondering if anyone has ever tired using light therapy (light boxes) to treat their depression? if so did it help? I am trying to stay away from medication so I thought one of these treatment would help. Thanks for your help. :nw


----------



## shy_chick (Sep 27, 2006)

It helps with SAD and you can get alarm clocks that help you slowly wake naturally. On another forum people really liked these. Don't know about treating depression in general.


----------



## narcolepsy (Aug 21, 2008)

I've heard of light therapy for depression but never heard anything about it helping SA


----------

